# Need Help Wiring Whelen Lightbar THANKS!



## lineman88 (Dec 11, 2003)

Wanted to make sure I was doing this right - any advice greatly appreciated. I picked up Whelen Advantedge 4000 on Craigslist with mounting brackets (all for $100) for my Back Rack on my F-250. It has 4 Halogen Rotating lights with Amber lenses - all I need.

I was planning on running 8 Gauge wire off the battery with a 30 Amp inline fuse to a 12V 30 Amp relay. I would connect a small SPST switch on the dash to the relay and power the switch off a switched fuse box circuit so it will only power up if the truck is running.

Is this the right specs/setup? The power wire run will be about 25'. Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

that shoudl be good, 4 rotators don;t pull that much....i think you're fine..

buy a good relay....not the .99 cent one


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

lineman88;655848 said:


> Wanted to make sure I was doing this right - any advice greatly appreciated. I picked up Whelen Advantedge 4000 on Craigslist with mounting brackets (all for $100) for my Back Rack on my F-250. It has 4 Halogen Rotating lights with Amber lenses - all I need.
> 
> I was planning on running 8 Gauge wire off the battery with a 30 Amp inline fuse to a 12V 30 Amp relay. I would connect a small SPST switch on the dash to the relay and power the switch off a switched fuse box circuit so it will only power up if the truck is running.
> 
> Is this the right specs/setup? The power wire run will be about 25'. Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


8 guage is prety heavy for that set up. 10 or even 12 Should do the trick. It doen not need to be any bigger then the wires coming off the bar.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

brad96z28;656755 said:


> 8 guage is prety heavy for that set up. 10 or even 12 Should do the trick. It doen not need to be any bigger then the wires coming off the bar.


normally, but after 25 feet of it...well...i wouldn't run 25' of the same gage wire...8-12..ok..but 25....no way


----------



## lineman88 (Dec 11, 2003)

Yea, I thought with a 25 to 30 foot run in the F-250 - I should beef up the the wire and if I ever upgrade the Lightbar in the future, I'll have the heavier gauge in place. Thanks for the input.


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

that thing is going to draw around 16-20 amps i believe. (dont quote me on that) but going with that you should be fine with 10ga. from the bat to switch and 12ga from switch to bar.

and if you change to strobe or LED in the future. that same wireing will have no problem handleing it. b/c all the new whelen stuff uses 18ga wire.


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

the advantedge platform has lots of room for add ons


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

plowman4life;657058 said:


> that thing is going to draw around 16-20 amps i believe. (dont quote me on that) but going with that you should be fine with 10ga. from the bat to switch and 12ga from switch to bar.
> 
> and if you change to strobe or LED in the future. that same wireing will have no problem handleing it. b/c all the new whelen stuff uses 18ga wire.


Thats what I thought.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

lineman88;657044 said:


> Yea, I thought with a 25 to 30 foot run in the F-250 - I should beef up the the wire and if I ever upgrade the Lightbar in the future, I'll have the heavier gauge in place. Thanks for the input.


30 ft U putting it on a trailer behind ur truck?


----------



## BostonRamGuy (Feb 14, 2008)

Did you pick your bar up from that annoying guy from Woburn who floods craigslist with his ad's?


----------



## lineman88 (Dec 11, 2003)

I avoided the Woburn guy... What's up with him? Does he ever sell any lightbars? They seem to be continually relisted on CL. I got mine from a guy in southeastern Mass where I live. There are also some decent deals in RI. I'll post some pics when its done - was a sweet deal.

I'm planning on running the power line from the battery (passenger side of engine) through the fire wall where the plow setup is located (driver's) side, under the carpet, behind the back seat and up the Back Rack - my rough measurements are about 22 feet. I guess the 8 ga. is overkill but what the heck!


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

Better over than under when ut comes to that though.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Also most all toggle switches are rated at 30 amps. Not much need for a relay but thats up to u.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Dissociative;656777 said:


> normally, but after 25 feet of it...well...i wouldn't run 25' of the same gage wire...8-12..ok..but 25....no way


I will be wiring my new light bar this weekend I will see if my 20 ft roll of 10 gauge wire Is enough:redbounce. My bar wont draw the amps of the rotator But when I did have an old rotator I wired them with 10 gauge and the wires never ever got warm nor had problems. I remember when I had my car with 3 amps in it and ran 0 gauge welding cable


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

Only the real good toggles are rated at 30A, not the radio shack variety. Personally, I wouldnt run more than a few amps through one, its just safer to put in that relay, not to mention you don't have to run the 8ga cable up under the dash.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

BlueLine Ent;659187 said:


> Only the real good toggles are rated at 30A, not the radio shack variety. Personally, I wouldnt run more than a few amps through one, its just safer to put in that relay, not to mention you don't have to run the 8ga cable up under the dash.


Ya for sure,U will never ever find anything really good from radio shack or radio crap as I call it. And I would never run 8 ga to a toggle switch. I dont even think U can find female spades connectors in 8 ga not at anyparts stores Ive seen around here. If u need 8 gauge at an automotive toggle U better have a relay.


----------

